# The Hunger Games: Mocking Jay Part 1 Blu-ray and DVD on March 6th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

The #1 Movie Of 2014
Arrives On Digital HD February 17, On Blu-Ray™ Combo Pack, DVD And On Demand March 6

Film Has Passed $333 Million At North American Box Office, Making It The Highest-Grossing Domestic Release Of The Year

SANTA MONICA, CA and VANCOUVER, BC, (January 22, 2015) – Lionsgate’s (NYSE: LGF) global juggernaut The Hunger Games franchise continues to set the world on fire with The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 1 arriving on Digital HD February 17 and on Blu-ray Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and On Demand Friday, March 6, the Company announced today.

Mockingjay – Part 1 became the highest-grossing domestic release of 2014 when it reached nearly $333.2 million at the domestic box office yesterday. The last two installments of The Hunger Games franchise (Catching Fire and Mockingjay – Part 1) have become the highest-grossing releases at the domestic box office each of the past two years, the first time in decades that a studio has scored back-to-back #1 films of the year and the first time ever for back-to-back sequels. Mockingjay – Part 1, which opens in China on February 8, has already grossed more than $700 million worldwide, bringing global box office for the franchise to over $2.2 billion.
“The number one theatrical release of 2014 is poised to become one of the biggest home entertainment events of 2015,” said Lionsgate Home Entertainment President Ron Schwartz and Lionsgate President of Worldwide Television & Digital Distribution Jim Packer. “With the film’s home entertainment rollout beginning on Digital HD next month and continuing on Blu-ray, DVD and on demand in March, we’re continuing to expand the portfolio of choices we offer to enrich the experience of our consumers.” 

Academy Award® winner Jennifer Lawrence leads an all-star cast in the battle for Panem in a spectacular sequel packed with five hours of extensive, must-see bonus materials including the two-hour behind-the-scenes documentary “The Mockingjay Lives: The Making of Mockingjay – Part 1.” Featuring never-before-seen interviews and on-set footage of the cast and crew, the documentary takes an in-depth look at the making of the film including the script adaptation, location scouting, set design – including physically creating the hovercraft – casting the new characters, and bringing District 13 to life. 

Additional special features include “Straight from the Heart: A Tribute to Philip Seymour Hoffman,” deleted scenes, an audio commentary with director Francis Lawrence and producer Nina Jacobson, as well as the “Songs of Rebellion: Lorde on Curating the Soundtrack” featurette, the music video for the Golden Globe®-nominated song “Yellow Flicker Beat” and a brand new sneak peek at The Divergent Series: Insurgent. The Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $39.99 and $29.95, respectively. 
The Hunger Games: Mockingjay – Part 1 features an acclaimed cast including Lawrence, Josh Hutcherson, Liam Hemsworth, Woody Harrelson, Elizabeth Banks, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Jeffrey Wright, Willow Shields, Sam Claflin, Jena Malone with Stanley Tucci and Donald Sutherland reprising their original roles from The Hunger Games and The Hunger Games: Catching Fire. The impressive lineup is joined by five-time Academy Award® nominee Julianne Moore*, Mahershala Ali (Netflix’s “House of Cards”), Natalie Dormer (HBO’s “Game of Thrones”), Wes Chatham (The Help), Elden Henson (Jobs) and Evan Ross (Jeff, Who Lives at Home). 

Based on the best-selling third novel of Suzanne Collins’ award-winning trilogy, with a screenplay by Peter Craig (The Town) and Danny Strong (Lee Daniels’ The Butler) and directed by Francis Lawrence (The Hunger Games: Catching Fire), The Hunger Games: Mockingjay – Part 1 reveals that the rebellion is growing. Katniss Everdeen, girl on fire, has survived and is recovering from the cruel and haunting Quarter Quell deep inside the bunkered catacombs of District 13. Separated from some of her closest allies and fearing for their safety in the Capitol, Katniss finally agrees to be the Mockingjay, the symbolic leader of the rebellion. Still uncertain as to whom she can trust, Katniss must help District 13 rise from the shadows, all the while knowing that President Snow has focused his hatred into a personal vendetta against her—and her loved ones.

*(Best Actress, Still Alice, 2014; Best Actress, Far From Heaven, 2002; Best Supporting Actress, The Hours, 2002; Best Actress, The End of the Affair, 1999; Best Actress, Boogie Nights, 1997)

DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES**
•	“The Mockingjay Lives: The Making of Mockingjay – Part 1”: 8-part feature-length documentary
•	“Straight From the Heart: A Tribute to Philip Seymour Hoffman” featurette
•	“Songs of Rebellion: Lorde on Curating the Soundtrack” featurette
•	“Yellow Flicker Beat” – Lorde music video
•	Deleted Scenes
•	Audio Commentary with Director Francis Lawrence and Producer Nina Jacobson
•	Sneak Peek of The Divergent Series: Insurgent 
**Subject to change

BLU-RAY COMBO PACK SPECIAL FEATURES**
•	“The Mockingjay Lives: The Making of Mockingjay – Part 1”: 8-part feature-length documentary
•	“Straight From the Heart: A Tribute to Philip Seymour Hoffman” featurette
•	“Songs of Rebellion: Lorde on Curating the Soundtrack” featurette
•	“Yellow Flicker Beat” – Lorde music video
•	Deleted Scenes
•	Audio Commentary with Director Francis Lawrence and Producer Nina Jacobson
•	Sneak Peek of The Divergent Series: Insurgent 
**Subject to change

DVD SPECIAL FEATURES**
•	Audio Commentary with Director Francis Lawrence and Producer Nina Jacobson
•	Deleted Scenes
•	Sneak Peek of The Divergent Series: Insurgent 
**Subject to change



PROGRAM INFORMATION
Digital HD Street Date:	February 17, 2015
Blu-ray Street Date: March 6, 2015
Price: $39.99 Blu-ray/$29.95 DVD
Title Copyright: The Hunger Games: Mockingjay – Part 1 © 2014, Artwork & Supplementary Materials TM & © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of violence and action, some disturbing images and thematic material
Feature Run Time: 123 minutes 
Type: Theatrical Release
Genre: Action/Adventure; Action; Suspense; Adventure; Drama; Futuristic
Blu-ray Closed Captioned:	English SDH 
DVD Closed Captioned: English
Subtitles: English and Spanish
Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-ray Audio Status: English TrueHD Atmos Mix, English 2.0 Dolby Digital Optimized for Late-Night Listening, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital DTS Headphone:X™ Audio Track, English Descriptive Audio
DVD Audio Status: English and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English 2.0 Dolby Digital Optimized for Late-Night Listening


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Sweet loved these books and I was suprised by how much I liked the movies. This will be a must own for my family and I. Love the cannon when someone dies.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

A warning for those of you buying at walmart. Walmart has an exclusive edition with THIS cover art







. 


It's going for $16-$17 BUT it does NOT have the Atmos track included, but instead a lossy Dolby Digital track and cuts out most of the special features. Since we're home theater nuts I thought I'd give a heads up in case you got it without looking at the back and noticing the lossless audio was gone


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the warning Mike. I pre ordered the steel book one from Best Buy for $19.99. It would be a shame to not have the Atmos track for just a couple of dollars more even if someone has no Atmos setup.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Thank you for the warning Mike. I pre ordered the steel book one from Best Buy for $19.99. It would be a shame to not have the Atmos track for just a couple of dollars more even if someone has no Atmos setup.


Yup. And even without the Atmos ability the 7.1 TrueHD lossless core is a big difference between itself and lossy 5.1


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> Yup. And even without the Atmos ability the 7.1 TrueHD lossless core is a big difference between itself and lossy 5.1


True! I forgot about that.


----------

